# Stripers



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

If someone wanted to catch a big Striper in the surf It would be a good time to put in a good effort at O.I. With the right wind and a little luck you just might be eating Striper.


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

North point, low tide, wade out as far as you can, heave a bunker head as far as you can with 8 oz, freespool back to your chair and wait it out. opcorn:

I doubt you would read it on a fishing bd if one was caught.

They's lots of folks out there just waiting on the signal.

If that low pressure system turns into a noreaster, then they just might wash on down to NC.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*you know what they say*

You can lead a horse to water but you can't drown him. It is allways nice to catch the fish today that everyone else is fishing for tomorrow.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> I doubt you would read it on a fishing bd if one was caught.


yea right ...
as bad as the shops need our business , do you honestly think that if a couple stripes were put on the beach that it wouldn't be all over the boards ??


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

DERFM said:


> yea right ...
> as bad as the shops need our business , do you honestly think that if a couple stripes were put on the beach that it wouldn't be all over the boards ??


No doubt that the shops would post anything they see or hear about.... But you & I both know, that there are lots of fish caught that no-one ever hears about........


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

notso said:


> No doubt that the shops would post anything they see or hear about.... But you & I both know, that there are lots of fish caught that no-one ever hears about........


Totally Agree !!!!!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing, but I wasn't in the mood of walking that far in the cold. I might bring that wader out and take a walk.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

notso said:


> No doubt that the shops would post anything they see or hear about.... But you & I both know, that there are lots of fish caught that no-one ever hears about........


sure there are 
but as i said with the economy on the obx it would be all over the boards .
especially the tackle shop report boards !


----------



## drum (Nov 15, 2010)

From what I seen this year. Every species of fish showed up in strong numbers and good sizes in the OBX surf. The only exception would be speckled trout. Don't get me wrong, I caught plenty of speck. trout. But most of them execpt like 3 were to small to keep. I saw some of the biggest croackers I've ever seen in the OBX this year also. Maybe the stripers will show up in the surf since the water temp is right for them!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*shops*

I guess that's why 10% of the fisherman catch 90% of the fish. The other 90% usually come up a day late and a dollar short. Or should I say a day late and 50 yards short.


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

surf rat said:


> I guess that's why 10% of the fisherman catch 90% of the fish. The other 90% usually come up a day late and a dollar short. Or should I say a day late and 50 yards short.


Once Again I Totally Agree !!!!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Daddydobber said:


> Once Again I Totally Agree !!!!!!


You cant catch em in Statesville!


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> You cant catch em in Statesville!


Thats for sure down on the Dead Sea !!!!!
I heard they all died :fishing:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Daddydobber said:


> Thats for sure down on the Dead Sea !!!!!
> I heard they all died :fishing:


you hearded wrong lol. I havent been but I seen my buddy come in with his limit (and his partners) the other night in about an hour and a half.


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> you hearded wrong lol. I havent been but I seen my buddy come in with his limit (and his partners) the other night in about an hour and a half.


Whats the biggest fish they had though I am guessin around 4or5 lbs !!!!!!!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Rat, You seen the reports from OI and TWs. Talkin big Ocean fish 4 miles out off OI. Today looks like your mission statement on this thread is almost true. Cold blast might actually yield lots of fish. I aint seen the forecast for the week but if it hits serious NE again it could be ON. My Holiday trip could be cut short just to get home and freeze my arse OFF. Check the pics! This could get good in a hurry.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Check Red Drum as well. Looks like a good cold push is already happening.. Shi#, and I made plans for the holidays.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> Rat, You seen the reports from OI and TWs. Talkin big Ocean fish 4 miles out off OI. Today looks like your mission statement on this thread is almost true. Cold blast might actually yield lots of fish. I aint seen the forecast for the week but if it hits serious NE again it could be ON. My Holiday trip could be cut short just to get home and freeze my arse OFF. Check the pics! This could get good in a hurry.


 It's always amazing how those fish seem to know *just how far east to be..*


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

The fish were 4 miles north not four miles out.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surf rat said:


> The fish were 4 miles north not four miles out.


 Just read oi report.. Sorry,way post was written I misunderstood...:redface: Years past,they have hung off the 3mi zone. On rdt Kevin caught one,but that's just Kevin... 

Gettin ready to suit up and head for Frisco Pier,will see if I can luck into a pup..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Guess I'm over the hill.....*





Went out there,made 3 cast.. Current so bad,jig was moving at 3-5kts from left to right.. Plenty of grass.. Just a no go,and colder'n a sumbeetch to boot...


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

surf rat said:


> If someone wanted to catch a big Striper in the surf It would be a good time to put in a good effort at O.I. With the right wind and a little luck you just might be eating Striper.



What's O.I.? Wind has some to do with it, but unless you have a portable water heater that can heat up a few quadrillion gallons of water...ya' might as well cast to the dunes and hope for a ghost crab!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

wannabeangler said:


> What's O.I.? Wind has some to do with it, but unless you have a portable water heater that can heat up a few quadrillion gallons of water...ya' might as well cast to the dunes and hope for a ghost crab!


 Oregon Inlet....


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are going to go stand out there first thing n the morning bettter have eaten your lumberjack breakfast. Mine is 3 eggs over medium, about 10 pieces of bacon, and about 3 servings of home fries with onions and parsley dressed with ketchup. Oh and about 3 huge coffees. That is how to tackle the world or stay warm while fishing Frisco pier, or the rock wall at OI at 5:00 AM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> If you are going to go stand out there first thing n the morning bettter have eaten your lumberjack breakfast. Mine is 3 eggs over medium, about 10 pieces of bacon, and about 3 servings of home fries with onions and parsley dressed with ketchup. Oh and about 3 huge coffees. That is how to tackle the world or stay warm while fishing Frisco pier, or the rock wall at OI at 5:00 AM


 Daumn,that'll get me a new colesterol reading fer sure.. Don't know if it'll keep me any warmer,but I'll be walking like a duck after a breakfast like that..


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Peixaria said:


> If you are going to go stand out there first thing n the morning bettter have eaten your lumberjack breakfast. Mine is 3 eggs over medium, about 10 pieces of bacon, and about 3 servings of home fries with onions and parsley dressed with ketchup. Oh and about 3 huge coffees. That is how to tackle the world or stay warm while fishing Frisco pier, or the rock wall at OI at 5:00 AM


Better take a shovel and 2 rolls of TP.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

jebson38 said:


> better take a shovel and 2 rolls of tp.


lmao


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Fat breakfast most certainly WILL keep you warmer. Enjoy while you can, none of us has for very long. PS belated gongrats to your son on the pier tourney he seems to definitely be in the category of the 90% crew. Peix Out


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Jebson38 said:


> Better take a shovel and 2 rolls of TP.


LOL!
Just look for shooter's camper....


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

One more plug. Thats the beauty of OI. No one around. If youve got to go, youve got to go. Plenty of big dunes. Just make sure you can see your rod tip incase something goes off.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Brings new meaning to "dont get caught with your pants down. "


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Seem to remember the term "prairie doggin" coming to mind and one of our fellow members striper fishing on Pea Island a few years back......seems like another term used was "touchin cloth"


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

Or you can find an unused plover nest..............


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> Seem to remember the term "prairie doggin" coming to mind and one of our fellow members striper fishing on Pea Island a few years back......seems like another term used was "touchin cloth"


 Or going over the dune,digg'n a hole and laying the "steaming heap"... I'm sure with a breakfest like was mentioned you'd have plenty of amo.....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm almost sold on coming down next week. A little NE wind and it'll be on.


----------

